
Amazon Kindle Fire 8.9: Gunning For Every Other Tablet Out There  - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/19/kindle-fire-8-9-inch-review/
======
onetwothreefour
The problem with the Kindle is the very poor software experience. I don't see
that changing any time soon.

